# Feeding candy and some deer pics.



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Here is a pic of the bees eating candy. It is only about 45 degrees so they had'nt gotten too active yet. but they seem to be liking it.
















Here's my future beek. He's 20 months and loves to try and play with the bees!








And heres a pic of some deer that were in the backyard this morning. There was actually 9 but these were the only 2 brave enough to stay for pictures.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

A deer feeding station disguised as a bee feeding station. That's good...


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Pretty slick, huh?


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

That makes for a better scene than the old combination bird feeder/ cat feefer I used to have! Nice shots.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

those chunks of candy are probably really salt licks!


----------

